# Domestic Reverse osmosis water purifier



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

hello all,

i am relocating to dubai from india. I have a domestic water purifier - reverse osmosis from whirlpool.
Are RO plants common in dubai as well for household purposes.
Is there service available for the same in case i do bring it from india with me.
pls guide if i should sell my off or carry it

brgd
ankush


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Al Ghandi Electronics Brands

Al ghandi electronics, seems to be an authorized agent, although their site (link above), doesn't mention purifiers. Best to give them a call...
About the water, look honestly, the more people you talk to about this, the more differing opinion you will find. On the one hand, some people do not trust the water out of the tap and use either mineral water/purified water. On the other hand you have people who have spent multiple years here drinking tap water without any consequences. Go figure. In the end its basically up to your personal preference I suppose. 

P.S: As has been mentioned on this forum earlier... "Google is your friend" ..


----------



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

thnx saraswat..
my only concern is the maintenance and service .. in case that is there in dubai and parts can be changed regularly , then its worth it to keep it.. i had checked al ghandi as wel initially but couldnt get any information .. 




Al ghandi electronics, seems to be an authorized agent, although their site (link above), doesn't mention purifiers. Best to give them a call...
About the water, look honestly, the more people you talk to about this, the more differing opinion you will find. On the one hand, some people do not trust the water out of the tap and use either mineral water/purified water. On the other hand you have people who have spent multiple years here drinking tap water without any consequences. Go figure. In the end its basically up to your personal preference I suppose. 

P.S: As has been mentioned on this forum earlier... "Google is your friend" ..[/quote]


----------

